# Kalamazoo, MI *HILLARY* adult female b/t



## kess&ellie (Jan 14, 2008)

Hillary 

German Shepherd Dog
Large Adult Female Dog Pet ID: 117261 
Kalamazoo County Animal Services & Enforcement, Kalamazoo, MI 

Kalamazoo, MI 
<span style="color: #CC0000">269-383-8775</span> 


http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=11058013


----------



## skyizzy (Apr 15, 2008)

bump


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Oh how pretty! Any info? I could possibly pull and arrange vetting and boarding, would need financial help though.

Oh I spoke too soon, heres a bit more:
Hillary is a black and tan female purebred German Shepherd Dog. She is approximately 2 years, 6 months old. She has been spayed. Hillary appears to be well socialized and friendly. Hillary is very smart and can probably be trained easily.


----------



## skyizzy (Apr 15, 2008)

bump


----------



## skyizzy (Apr 15, 2008)

bump


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

listing removed, hope she is in a safe forever home


----------

